# Project Fi and repeated texts



## ungeek (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello my generous helpful friends.

Four of us group text regularly and for the last few days, Bill's texts have been repeating and come in a second or third time with different time stamps. Very annoying. "huh, what? Who is on first?" Other members are not repeating. 

Bill is pretty tech savvy, has tried a couple of things (he didn't elaborate); nothing works. He believes it is the carrier, Project Fi. 

Any ideas, anyone?


----------

